# Sami Zayn is a star



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, i'm looking him up. I don't know anything about the guy but the praise he gets here is immense.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Yay, another Sami Zayn thread. It's not like there's another 2 on the same page.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Sami "GOAT" Zayn has been on fire lately.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

The One said:


> Okay, i'm looking him up. I don't know anything about the guy but the praise he gets here is immense.


Just get the latest episode of nxt. The guy is an inring god. You wont find much of his wwe stuff on youtube.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I could see him filling the void Mysterio left, and if everything goes right perhaps reaching Punk/Bryan status. Just bring him up and put him in there with Cesaro and The Shield. I would love it if they played up Zayn knowing Bryan and being his friend since nobody else will help poor D Bry.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> I could see him filling the void Mysterio left, and if everything goes right perhaps reaching Punk/Bryan status. Just bring him up and put him in there with Cesaro and The Shield. I would love it if they played up Zayn knowing Bryan and being his friend since nobody else will help poor D Bry.


...why would you insult Sami zayn by comparing him to Rey Mysterio like that?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...why would you insult Sami zayn by comparing him to Rey Mysterio like that?


How is it an insult to compare Zayn to a great wrestler like Mysterio?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> How is it an insult to compare Zayn to a great wrestler like Mysterio?


Because he sucks now.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

If Sami Zayn has half the career Rey Mysterio had then he'll be a hall of famer. Plus, the comparison is not that off. Both are great underdogs.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Just get the latest episode of nxt. The guy is an inring god. You wont find much of his wwe stuff on youtube.


Will do. Just seen his match with Antonio Cesaro and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> If Sami Zayn has half the career Rey Mysterio had then he'll be a hall of famer. Plus, the comparison is not that off. Both are great underdogs.


Except Rey Mysterio isnt an underdog.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...why would you insult Sami zayn by comparing him to Rey Mysterio like that?


It's an insult being compared to one of the best wrestlers of all time? 

As LazyKing said, if Sami has half the career that Rey had, he'll be doing well for himself.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Looking forward to 50 page threads of people arguing with transparent trolls.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

TEWA said:


> Looking forward to 50 page threads of people arguing with transparent trolls.


...why you gotta be like that man...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sami Zayn is indeed a star, but El Generico is a *super*star. Hopefully the WWE realizes this and gives The Generic Luchador a solid run.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sami Zayn is indeed a star, but El Generico is a *super*star. Hopefully the WWE realizes this and gives The Generic Luchador a solid run.


Oh dear god will you all just SHUT UP ABUT EL GENERICO!!! LET SAMI ZAYN BE SAMI ZAYN!!! besides, he's way better as Sami zayn than he ever was as el generico.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> Oh dear god will you all just SHUT UP ABUT EL GENERICO!!! LET SAMI ZAYN BE SAMI ZAYN!!! besides, he's way better as Sami zayn than he ever was as el generico.


Just stating my opinion, brah. If you don't like it, then ignore it instead of being a bitch about it.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> Except Rey Mysterio isnt an underdog.


Lol, wut? He's the ultimate underdog - the guy is 5'6" and all of 165lbs. Seriously guy, watch a few of his matches - that's exactly his character.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wcthesecret said:


> Because he sucks now.


You're childish.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

JustJoel said:


> Lol, wut? He's the ultimate underdog - the guy is 5'6" and all of 165lbs. Seriously guy, watch a few of his matches - that's exactly his character.


How's his win/loss record?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:renee is the ultimate Sami Zayn mark.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :renee is the ultimate Sami Zayn mark.


That's because she's on his penis.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> Sami Zayn, former El Generico, Tweeted he would be working tonight's WWE house show in Montreal, so he's on this weekend's loop.


Interesting.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting.


O_O :cheer. GO SAMI. GO SAMI. GO SAMI. GO!!!!!!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> Oh dear god will you all just SHUT UP ABUT EL GENERICO!


I'm with you on this one. Drop the Generico piffle. 

Zayn has more charisma and personality than he knows what to do with. His facial expressions are spot on and he's a natural promo. Nothing against the Generico character, but he's capable of much more.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :renee is the ultimate Sami Zayn mark.


One more reason to love 'em both.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> One more reason to love 'em both.


Like I said, on his penis.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

zayn's becoming my favorite wrestler very quickly.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> How's his win/loss record?


He's a face of course hes going to win alot. point is about the structure of matches.. Shawn Michaels was a much better underdog in matches then anything else.. same with Rey same with Sami. They sell that well or have the body where dominating isn't logical.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going against the majority it seems like but to me he isn't that great and I don't get the hype and I've watched everything he has done in NXT. He was ok on the Mic last week and EMPHASIZE ok/average. Before that he has been a typical smiley babyface.

I will give credit where it's due, I like his in ring work but it's not something that has blown me away either. 

Overall I think he is good and I'm sure he can get better, I want to see improvement on the mic and more development in his character. More than anything he needs to find something to stand out with outside of wrestling in the ring otherwise he is the defenition of mid card all star. Which in all honesty is a good living and nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

sunnysidee said:


> I'm going against the majority it seems like but to me he isn't that great and I don't get the hype and I've watched everything he has done in NXT. He was ok on the Mic last week and EMPHASIZE ok/average. Before that he has been a typical smiley babyface.
> 
> I will give credit where it's due, I like his in ring work but it's not something that has blown me away either.
> 
> Overall I think he is good and I'm sure he can get better, I want to see improvement on the mic and more development in his character. More than anything he needs to find something to stand out with outside of wrestling in the ring otherwise he is the defenition of mid card all star. Which in all honesty is a good living and nothing to be ashamed about.


...EVERYBODY HOLD HIM DOWN!!!!!!!!!! *grabs my dorumon katana* I CHOPPY CHOPPY YOUR PEE PEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...EVERYBODY HOLD HIM DOWN!!!!!!!!!! *grabs my dorumon katana* I CHOPPY CHOPPY YOUR PEE PEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


that made me lol pretty hard


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed 100%. I'm positive he'll get super over like DB.

In addition to all that has been said, I've to say I love him on the mic. Something really honest about the way he speaks. There's some seriousness mixed in with his sweet words, and just sjkdfhjk yeah. He has all the right tools. And to think people were bitching about him losing the mask and his previous gimmick.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://pwinsider.com/article/80118/...big-pop-96-wwe-results-from-montreal.html?p=1



> Sami Zayn beat Antonio Cesaro in a great match. The crowd loved it. WWE has something in Zayn.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I kind of hope that they redo the Cesaro feud when Sami gets called up. It would be the perfect introduction for Zayn, and I don't think many people would mind watching another Cesaro/Zayn series.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't really watched Zayn. Do you guys know any good matches of his or promo work I could check out on Youtube?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> I haven't really watched Zayn. Do you guys know any good matches of his or promo work I could check out on Youtube?


Just watch the last three NXT shows.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

What a great mid-card feud would be Zayn vs Cesaro in the main roster. Those two have some of the best matches and chemistry that it would actually bring excitement to the midcard.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Warrior said:


> What a great mid-card feud would be Zayn vs Cesaro in the main roster. Those two have some of the best matches and chemistry that it would actually bring excitement to the midcard.


Could be a " midcard classic " like Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit in 2000/2001 :avit:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

padraic said:


> zayn's becoming my favorite wrestler very quickly.


Yep, same. He's grown on me more quickly than probably anyone today, including on the main roster.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

El Generico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mask or no mask I'll forever mark for him 

Can't wait to see Sami called up


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

We got ourselves a new Daniel Bryan in Sami I.e Everyone is going to rant and rave about how great he is and how underused he is to the point where everyone gets kind of sick of it.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sami Zayn is indeed a star, but El Generico is a *super*star. Hopefully the WWE realizes this and gives The Generic Luchador a solid run.


I can't help but keep thinking this. The company has gotta sit up and take notice of the 'ole' chants and the gimmick is Zayn's, give him some money and they could make it happen. 

I also see potential in a Parks/Abyss style angle.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Zayn is brilliant. Was skeptical when they decided to bring him in without the mask, but his charisma is off the fucking charts and he has great facial expressions. Perfect as a likeable, sympathetic babyface. Helps that he's one of the best workers around too, like.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

777 said:


> I can't help but keep thinking this. The company has gotta sit up and take notice of the 'ole' chants and the gimmick is Zayn's, give him some money and they could make it happen.


People were saying the same thing about Bryan. He built up an entire repertoire of mannerisms, quirks and catchphrases in the indies, and everyone said that WWE would be foolish not to capitalize of them. And while there have been vague reference to a few of those, he's essentially an entirely separate character from the one we saw in ROH. And where did it get him? Pretty damn close to the top of the company.

Zayn is showing that he _may_ be just as talented as Bryan. That's saying a whole lot. It means that, like Bryan, he should be able to carve out an entirely new persona that matches or possibly exceeds his previous forms. To imagine he won't is to show an serious lack of confidence in the guy behind the mask. He created the Generico gimmick, and he's showed me in NXT that he's probably talented enough to create something even better on a larger scale. 

This is coming from a guy who was lukewarm on Zayn when he first signed. I didn't have the confidence in the guy behind the mask, because I had no idea what he was capable of. Come to find out, he's a good looking guy that cuts a great promo. Who knew! Now I think the sky is the limit. I don't think anyone has turned me around like Zayn has in such a short time.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stanford said:


> People were saying the same thing about Bryan. He built up an entire repertoire of mannerisms, quirks and catchphrases in the indies, and everyone said that WWE would be foolish not to capitalize of them. And while there have been vague reference to a few of those, he's essentially an entirely separate character from the one we saw in ROH. And where did it get him? Pretty damn close to the top of the company.
> 
> Zayn is showing that he _may_ be just as talented as Bryan. That's saying a whole lot. It means that, like Bryan, he should be able to carve out an entirely new persona that matches or possibly exceeds his previous forms. To imagine he won't is to show an serious lack of confidence in the guy behind the mask. He created the Generico gimmick, and he's showed me in NXT that he's probably talented enough to create something even better on a larger scale.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who was lukewarm on Zayn when he first signed. I didn't have the confidence in the guy behind the mask, because I had no idea what he was capable of. Come to find out, he's a good looking guy that cuts a great promo. Who knew! Now I think the sky is the limit. I don't think anyone has turned me around like Zayn has in such a short time.


I can get behind everything you've posted here. 

But unlike Bryan, Zayn's former gimmick seems to really be following him, I'm actually shocked at how many fans are aware of his past as Generico. Plus there's the added bonus of merchandising, they could make millions on masks and toys. 

It doesn't really matter though, because the guy's something special and will get over regardless of what the company throws at him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

777 said:


> But unlike Bryan, Zayn's former gimmick seems to really be following him, I'm actually shocked at how many fans are aware of his past as Generico.


I think we can throw out Full Sail as being indicative of how a larger audience is going to react towards him, as least as far as recognizing his former gimmick goes. It's easier to get a chant going in a smaller venue, and NXT is more likely to attract a higher percentage of indy fans than a Monday Night Raw taping. 

But we'll see. If the Ole chants are going to catch on when he's on the main roster, they're going to capitalize on it regardless. He doesn't need the old gimmick to use the chant. It's not like the WWE can copyright it anyway.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

777 said:


> I can't help but keep thinking this. The company has gotta sit up and take notice of the 'ole' chants and the gimmick is Zayn's, give him some money and they could make it happen.
> 
> I also see potential in a Parks/Abyss style angle.


so let me get this straight, you want a wrestler who for years was crippled into being a guy who speaks no english, show signs of brilliance on the mic and you want him to go back into being a guy who speaks no english?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so let me get this straight, you want a wrestler who for years was crippled into being a guy who speaks no english, show signs of brilliance on the mic and you want him to go back into being a guy who speaks no english?


Dude, you're way off base here. Generico is the reason why Zane is so great at conveying emotion through his face and body. It wasn't a detriment, but a tool to help him master the physical aspects of the business. A great number of my favorite all time gimmicks didn't speak a word throughout their careers, Kamala, Sabu, Muta and others.
Also, Generico not talking isn't necessarily set in stone either. Why can't some of you guys open up your minds and use some imagination? Geez.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you can use imagination, i'll use logic

lets say sami zayn decided to sell his el generico gimmick to the wwe, things are going well and merch is selling. however there comes that time when the wwe doesn't care for el generico and releases him, now what does he do? he can't use the el generico name anymore because the wwe owns it, so he's a guy in the mid 30's trying to rediscover himself on the indies.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Who happens to be extremely talented and creative enough to find some other way to stay relevant, all while counting his millions of dollars earned through WWE coffers. LOL.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you want him to be el generico out your own selfishness, zayn's character is what'll make him huge in the wwe ... not because of what he used to be


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't think it really matters. WWE is sure going to try to captialize on Ole! but not with Sami or him returning to the Generico gimmick. It's being set up for Los Matadors.

By the time, Sami comes up, I'm thinking no one will associate old chants with him besides smarky crowds.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

777 said:


> Dude, you're way off base here. Generico is the reason why Zane is so great at conveying emotion through his face and body. It wasn't a detriment, but a tool to help him master the physical aspects of the business.


You make a great point here. But in today's WWE, I think the Generico gimmick _would_ be a detriment.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> you want him to be el generico out your own selfishness, zayn's character is what'll make him huge in the wwe ... not because of what he used to be


Did you read the post where I said that it didn't really matter, because he'll get over regardless? The guy's an amazing talent, I just think there's money to be made exploiting his past. I want to see him be successful and make money either way. How's that selfish?



Lazyking said:


> I don't think it really matters. WWE is sure going to try to captialize on Ole! but not with Sami or him returning to the Generico gimmick. It's being set up for Los Matadors.
> 
> By the time, Sami comes up, I'm thinking no one will associate old chants with him besides smarky crowds.


I'm thinking the entire matadors gimmick may be a diversion to usurp the ole and make their own star out of Sami. So in other word Primo and Epico are jobbing in a different sense.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

777 said:


> Did you read the post where I said that it didn't really matter, because he'll get over regardless? The guy's an amazing talent, I just think there's money to be made exploiting his past. I want to see him be successful and make money either way. How's that selfish?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the entire matadors gimmick may be a diversion to usurp the ole and make their own star out of Sami. So in other word Primo and Epico are jobbing in a different sense.


How you know they jobbing? Thy might be serious.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Apparently he and Cesaro stole the show in Montreal last night. Does anyone know if he will be appearing in Hamilton tomorrow?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> How you know they jobbing? Thy might be serious.


Not saying I'm correct, but, if the idea is to use Los Matodors to steal the 'ole' chant in order to re-brand Sami Zayn, it would be a figurative equivalent to jobbing.

I hope you understand what I'm saying here.


----------



## Jackson B (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been watching NXT for the last two months. I've never seen one Elgenerico match, but I love Sami Zayn. He's One of the greatest in ring performers active in wrestling right now. I think he has the potential to be a gentleman, clean-cut babyface that's less annoying than Cena.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

He stands out because of his ring work and effortless natural charisma, he also doesn't pander to the fans like a moron and is a man of integrity. He's just a really believable person and the WWE struck gold by taking the mask off of him because he looks like a legitimate main-eventer can't say I was a fan of the mask eventhough it was a parody type character.


----------



## WG655fury (Dec 3, 2012)

Sami Zayn entrance from WWE Live event in canada 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pFYoiHz1so


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

WG655fury said:


> Sami Zayn entrance from WWE Live event in canada
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pFYoiHz1so




Whoa that is awesome. How cool must it be for Sami to finally work a live event in front of this big a crowd and get that response? Doesn't hurt that it's his hometown, but for someone who's never been on the main roster, that is awesome.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

WG655fury said:


> Sami Zayn entrance from WWE Live event in canada
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pFYoiHz1so


Poor Primo & Epico, I can imagine the hate if they try to have the Ole chants. I wished Sami would keep them, I know it fitted El generico and doesn't fit Sami but come on, did you heard the fans ? It would be stupid to just say " Fuck It " ...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

His in ring is sooooo entertaining to me. I don't even care for his mic work (which is entertaining as well) because his in ring style entertains me alone.


----------



## CodyBrandi (Sep 10, 2013)

Agreed with OP, Sami Zayn is amazing! Great worker, great charisma, just all around awesome!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Definitely one of the more naturally charismatic guys in recent memory.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

All wrestlers should learn to entertain a crowd through body language and pure wrestling, instead of speeches and pretty faces. My dream would be that all WWE probies could have to wear masks and not to speak english, before to get accustomed to WWE style of pro-wrestling based on speeches and promos. 

They would be more charismatic, even if theater courses could help a lot too.

Masked wrestlers have often a better body language than the other unmasked ones. They are also better at selling and better workers. Of course, Sin Cara seems to be an exception ... :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Here's the video if you can't open the link






Or not...


----------



## ShaunRicker (Aug 14, 2013)

video no longer working...


----------



## DTB1986 (May 14, 2010)

It's great seeing Zayn getting so much love. I don't think I've ever seen a wrestler so universally loved. From his time as El Generico to now it has always been difficult to find someone who dislikes the man.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Zayn is fucking money.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so happy at how quickly he's progressing and I wish the fact he's working vs Cesaro on live shows suggests potential main show feud between the two of them because it'd just be the sickest. It's so nice to have like a super good babyface who gets over so quick and has adapted as fast as Zayn has. Can't see him being in NXT very long.


Although I've got a small voice in the back of my head saying I thought Rollins was a super babyface and then he came up heel so idk what the plans for Zayn are. As long as there ARE plans I have no doubts he'd make it work.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Shepard said:


> I'm so happy at how quickly he's progressing and I wish the fact he's working vs Cesaro on live shows suggests potential main show feud between the two of them because it'd just be the sickest. It's so nice to have like a super good babyface who gets over so quick and has adapted as fast as Zayn has. Can't see him being in NXT very long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Honestly, Rollins is a heel but he doesn't wrestle as such. I think outside a stable, it would tough for him to be heel. I think Zayn is a perfect babyface.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if I could only watch the matches of one man right now, I'd pick Generico/Zayn.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Just saw his match with Jack Swagger from NXT and it was great stuff. The near falls were perfectly executed and the crowd went crazy for it. From what I've seen, it looks like he can hold his own on the mic as well. Can't wait to see him on the main roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was worried when I first heard that Generico would be sans mask in NXT. I envisioned a Rey Mysterio in WCW situation where there was no point in going without the mask. I have been pleasantly surprised by Sami Zayn. He has been able to get the crowd hugely behind him through his use of great facials and body language. To me, he comes across as someone with a lot of charisma. He has great babyface fire and has that Full Sail crowd in the palm of his hand. He obviously is hugely talented in the ring, I am just happy for him that he has shown he is much more than just a mask. I kinda wish they would pair him off with Renee as they seem to have some chemistry together. This could just be because she is uber hot.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> Well, Honestly, Rollins is a heel but he doesn't wrestle as such. I think outside a stable, it would tough for him to be heel. I think Zayn is a perfect babyface.


He's not your typical heel but he's picking stuff up. Just little nuances here and there in his ring work like the trash talking and stuff. I think he could pull it off in general terms beyond the shield but naturally I think crowds really do want to cheer him once they all go their separate ways. It's still nice to know that the option is there if they ever need it I suppose.


Zayn is absolutely a perfect babyface mind. I'd love him to work a match with a guy like Mark Henry.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I know WWE is already trying to use his popularity to get others over, having him tag team with Bo. Hoping people start chanting "we want Sami" every time Los Matadores comes out.

Sami is success waiting to happen. I want to see him get more and more comfortable on the mic like Seth has, and just take off.

Ugh at WWE taking down vids lately. They took down 2 of mine from RAW. not sure why.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty much when the E's audience finally sees his diving through the ropes tornado DDT he'll immediately be a made man.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

need more Zayn threads!!! He is way better than only having 3 threads per page


----------



## [Hevan] (Sep 15, 2013)

Sami is one of the best talent and superstar that WWE have. Him, ACesaro, Kassius O.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

sunnysidee said:


> I'm going against the majority it seems like but to me he isn't that great and I don't get the hype and I've watched everything he has done in NXT. He was ok on the Mic last week and EMPHASIZE ok/average. Before that he has been a typical smiley babyface.
> 
> I will give credit where it's due, I like his in ring work but it's not something that has blown me away either.
> 
> Overall I think he is good and I'm sure he can get better, I want to see improvement on the mic and more development in his character. More than anything he needs to find something to stand out with outside of wrestling in the ring otherwise he is the defenition of mid card all star. Which in all honesty is a good living and nothing to be ashamed about.


Well this week didnt help his case for what I already believed. He does have a lot of talent, but he needs a lot more seasoning and is no where near ready to go up yet. 

I was actually more impressed with Hawkins than Sami Zayn that match, but eh he has potential. Needs work though.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

WTF.. The best match of Swagger career was in NXT..


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Just saw Zayn for the first time on this week's NXT, aside from one Generico match I saw on an ROH PPV last year. 

While I can tell he is a crisp worker, it's evident he is far too small to be a success in WWE. People will point to Bryan as an example of someone small and successful, or Punk - but Bryan is jacked, while Punk is fairly tall. Zayn is both small and skinny.

On top of that, the promos I have seen leave a lot to be desired. He reminds me more of a smaller Christian in terms of body image than anyone, yet doesn't possess that same charisma that a young Christian had when he first entered WWE.

I see him being more of an Evan Bourne when he is called up, than a Christian or a Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

dreamchord said:


> Just saw Zayn for the first time on this week's NXT, aside from one Generico match I saw on an ROH PPV last year.
> 
> While I can tell he is a crisp worker, it's evident he is far too small to be a success in WWE. People will point to Bryan as an example of someone small and successful, or Punk - but Bryan is jacked, while Punk is fairly tall. Zayn is both small and skinny.
> 
> ...


You say things like this, but he's by far the most over man on NXT, with the best matches. There's too much talk these days of "oh he's too small!" even as the person surpasses any of the supposedly "right sized" guys in popularity. We heard it over and over for Bryan, and it didn't mean crap. We heard it for Punk, and it meant even less. We're hearing it yet again for Zayn, except "oh, well, this time he REALLY IS too small! He's not jacked!". Neither is Punk. He still had a 434 WWE title reign.

And Zayn is more charismatic than Christian, anyhow. Christian's found his sweet spot, at times in his career (in 2005 on RAW, for example, or his ECW title reign), but he's never been consistently over.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Punk is 6'1 and is one of the best promos in the business, and still much more noticeably muscular than Zayn (which is saying a lot).

And this Zayn guy has more charisma than a young Christian? :lol His promo skills seem generic(o), while Christian was a stand-out performer on the mic and in backstage skits in the post-Attitude era.

I honestly can't see this guy getting anywhere, sorry. I'm talking from an objective standpoint, rather than my own opinion too. At least, not unless he hits the weights and starts working on his promo skills a bit more.

Right now, like I said, I can't see him being any bigger than Evan Bourne. Being over in front of a bunch of smarks in the NXT arena doesn't mean shit. They all chant "ole, ole, ole", which proves they're only marking out for Rami Sebei the wrestler, rather than Sami Zayn the character, as "ole" has nothing to do with Sami Zayn.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk is 6'1, Sami Zayn is 6'0. Not exactly Big Show next to Rey Mysterio. Also you are NOT talking from an objective standpoint, and saying you are, doesn't make it so. You've just stated that all you have ever seen of Sami Zayn is one NXT match this week, and one El Generico match, and you feel qualified to tell us all about his future (from an "objective standpoint")?

Evan Bourne can't talk for crap, and is nowhere near the wrestler Sami is. And you can't just keep pulling out the "oh it's just smarks and they ONLY say OLE" claim, because you just admitted you've only seen him in one match on NXT. If you had watched more you'd know the claim is false. OLE chants happen maybe once a match, and given he wrestled as El Generico for ten years, it's expected. Otherwise, they chant _loudly_ for Sami Zayn, that includes the casuals in the arena. 

You're basing everything you claim about his entire future career of one developmental match and one pre-WWE match, and that's absurd. Given he has never spoken a full promo in his career before coming to WWE, his natural charm and mic ability is quite incredible. Please point me to some of these stand-out promos from Christian's first year, also, because Sami has been here for about 4-5 months total.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

I specifically said the post-attitude era when I remarked up on Christian. Keep up, kid.

And it's easy to tell if someone is going to be a breakout star or not. Watching Sheamus on his debut match on ECW, it was fairly easy to tell he was going to be a main event player down the road. This guy, not so much.

Yeah, I've only seen two matches and a couple of promos, but it's enough to tell. I also just watched "The top 25 moves of Sami Zayn" on Youtube out of curiosity. While I can tell he's an excellent high flyer, that doesn't automatically transcribe to being over in front of 10000 people on Raw. Evan Bourne is an excellent high flyer, but he never got over. Same with Sin Cara. Of course, Zayn is a better talker than both Bourne and Sin Cara, but he's hardly near Punk's level, nor even Daniel Bryan's. I would put him closer to RVD in that area - which means, fairly mediocre.

But like I said, if Zayn improves in certain areas, then maybe he will get that big push like Daniel Bryan has received over the past few years, but I honestly can't see it. If anything, I can see him getting "ole" chants, which Vince will hate and cause him to get de-pushed. My points are objective, as I am not basing this on my own opinion. In-ring, he looks a hell of a lot more entertaining than half the wrestlers on Raw, but just being a good wrestler doesn't cut it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

dreamchord said:


> I specifically said the post-attitude era when I remarked up on Christian. Keep up, kid.
> 
> And it's easy to tell if someone is going to be a breakout star or not. Watching Sheamus on his debut match on ECW, it was fairly easy to tell he was going to be a main event player down the road. This guy, not so much.
> 
> ...


Yeah...how'd that massive push for Sheamus in 2012 work out again? Back in the mid card by Wrestlemania, I think. And it seems unfair to me, to compare Christian after over five years on WWE TV, to Zayn who has had four months of developmental TV, "kid".

And you can't seriously believe "Yeah, I've only seen two matches and a couple of promos, but it's enough to tell." is true. Seriously now. That's like saying you watched a couple of early RAW matches for Daniel Bryan and maybe one promo, and saying "He will never be a star!". Watch some of Zayn's main event matches in NXT, like vs Jack Swagger or vs Antonio Cesaro, at least.

What "certain areas"? Thus far, he has shown great ability to adjust his dangerous style to the WWE style without losing the excitement of his moveset (a trouble spot for some indie guys so far), he's removed his career long mask and spoken full promos for the first time and showing great natural skills at speaking and a humble charm (this is his STARTING POINT on the microphone, he's only going to get better), and an easy ability to connect to the crowd. That is vastly more important than a bunch of muscles. Never mind that Daniel Bryan (who you mentioned is jacked) was far smaller when he first arrived in WWE. He bulked up over the course of two years. Likewise, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose have both gotten bigger (and even Divas, like AJ and Paige, also got more muscular). There's no reason to expect Sami won't become more cut in time. 

You are saying vague future hypothetical situations ("Vince will hate him and depush him because chants!"), based on two matches and a promo, and calling it "objective and not based on opinion", what do you expect me to take from that?

EDIT: Another note to remember, Sami's match with Hawkins was in the fourth episode of the tapings, during which the crowd is tired and often quieter than normal. So even less of a good example.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> Right now, like I said, I can't see him being any bigger than Evan Bourne. Being over in front of a bunch of smarks in the NXT arena doesn't mean shit. They all chant "ole, ole, ole", which proves they're only marking out for Rami Sebei the wrestler, rather than Sami Zayn the character, as "ole" has nothing to do with Sami Zayn.


OH HEYALS NAW!!! YOU BETTER NOT TELL ME THIS *I*** DIDNT JUST COMPARE THE FUTURE FACE OF THE WWE SAMI ZAYN TO THE FUTURE DEAD HOBO ON THE STREET EVAN BOURNE!!!!!????? LET ME AT THE *I***!!! I WILL CUT YOU *I***!!!!!! *cat fight between 2 guys ensues*


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

dreamchord said:


> Keep up, kid.


Possibly the most obnoxious expression in the history of English prose.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Zayn has received good reactions at all the WWE live events he's performed on, it's not just NXT smarks. I've heard video recordings of kids being heavily in his favor. Zayn will get over with ease. 

He's already shown a level of charisma most didn't know existed six months ago. His mic ability has exceeded every expectation any fan had for him. He's 29 years old (TWENTY NINE) and already one of the best wrestlers on the roster. If he continues to improve and catches a lucky break, size won't matter at all in regards to how far Sami Zayn makes it in the WWE.

Here's something that Jericho said a couple of days ago that's every bit as applicable to Zayn:



Jericho said:


> I knew from my nine years of experience of getting over that I'd do it. I knew how to get over. If I can do it in Mexico and Japan, I can do it here. Even in ECW and WCW, I was nothing in WCW until I figured out how to get over. That's why everybody that had experience eventually did it. Eddie (Guererro) did it, (Chris) Benoit did it, (Rey) Mysterio did it and Punk did it.
> 
> I knew the moment Daniel Bryan walked through the door, he was going to get over. He did it before! 'Just because you got over in some bingo hall in Philly', it doesn't matter you still got over in front of the hardest fans to get over in front of.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> Zayn has received good reactions at all the WWE live events he's performed on, it's not just NXT smarks. I've heard video recordings of kids being heavily in his favor. Zayn will get over with ease.
> 
> He's already shown a level of charisma most didn't know existed six months ago. His mic ability has exceeded every expectation any fan had for him. He's 29 years old (TWENTY NINE) and already one of the best wrestlers on the roster. If he continues to improve and catches a lucky break, size won't matter at all in regards to how far Sami Zayn makes it in the WWE.
> 
> *Here's something that Jericho said a couple of days ago that's every bit as applicable to Zayn:*


That's applicable to a whole slew of fresh talent, new to the company but with years of experience.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I know I'm in the minority here but unless they put his mask back on, I want NOTHING to do with this guy. That goofy ass face of his just makes me wanna punch him to death....! this must be what people feel when they look at heath slater for the first time. it's not "still real" to me but something about this guy's face makes me wanna throw hands


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> Just saw Zayn for the first time on this week's NXT, aside from one Generico match I saw on an ROH PPV last year.
> 
> While I can tell he is a crisp worker, it's evident he is far too small to be a success in WWE. People will point to Bryan as an example of someone small and successful, or Punk - but Bryan is jacked, while Punk is fairly tall. Zayn is both small and skinny.
> 
> ...


He really does need work in the promo department and you said you saw only two matches or something in NXT. I've seen everything he has done in NXT and his ring work is awesome. Outside of that there isn't much to be impressed about.

He did good on the mic on an episode about 3 weeks ago, but it still wasn't anything to write home about and before that he was extremely bland.

The whole he is really "over" in that full sail crowd (smark crowd) is nonsense and doesn't translate what so ever. 

In my opinion he has more upside than downside but I mentioned earlier in this thread I see Mid card all star written all over him. Which is not a bad thing!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

sunnysidee said:


> He really does need work in the promo department and you said you saw only two matches or something in NXT. I've seen everything he has done in NXT and his ring work is awesome. Outside of that there isn't much to be impressed about.
> 
> He did good on the mic on an episode about 3 weeks ago, but it still wasn't anything to write home about and before that he was extremely bland.
> 
> ...


He's gotten over thus far on his WWE house show matches, and that's in unannounced low card matches, so yeah, it does translate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny how someone that has only watched two matches of any particular wrestler feels they are qualified to give an educated opinion on him/her. :lmao

Should you have an opinion? Absolutely. Should it hold any weight what-so-ever and be taken seriously in the slightest? Absolutely not. *


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It's funny how someone that has only watched two matches of any particular wrestler feels they are qualified to give an educated opinion on him/her. :lmao
> 
> Should you have an opinion? Absolutely. Should it hold any weight what-so-ever and be taken seriously in the slightest? Absolutely not. *


I've seen 4 now, I watched Swagger/Zayn and Cesaro/Zayn earlier today. My opinion remains the same


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

dreamchord said:


> I've seen 4 now, I watched Swagger/Zayn and Cesaro/Zayn earlier today. My opinion remains the same


I thought you said you were coming at this from an objective standpoint, not your opinion.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Zayn is ... ok ... at least he's better than Daniel Bryan. The world's most boring wrestler.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I will miss El Generico... but this guy Sami, is doing great.

Yeah, Sami Zayn is a star.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

stonefort said:


> Zayn is ... ok ... at least he's better than Daniel Bryan. The world's most boring wrestler.


Here we have someone who has never watched wrestling before.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

stonefort said:


> Zayn is ... ok ... at least he's better than Daniel Bryan. The world's most boring wrestler.


CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUCIFY HIM!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

... so like, is he El Generico again yet?


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder how will react the crowd to his entrance on RAW or Smackdown. They will chant "Ole!"? Maybe that's why they are promoting Epico and Primo as Los Matadores, they need some spanish guys on the roster to try to explain those chants. :lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> ... so like, is he El Generico again yet?


Generico is busy down in Mexico with the orphans.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Why is Generico even being brought up in this thread? The only similarities they have is that they both have a ginger beard.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

If they debut him somewhere like New York or Chicago I predict a big pop.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> *I've seen 4 now*, I watched Swagger/Zayn and Cesaro/Zayn earlier today. My opinion remains the same


Just stop fpalm


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

But of course he’s a star. Was there ever any doubt? 

(ok fine, I know not even everybody in this thread agrees, but anyone really familiar with his prior work knows he’s got massive potential to be a crowd favourite given the chance)


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> But of course he’s a star. Was there ever any doubt?
> 
> (ok fine, I know not even everybody in this thread agrees, but anyone really familiar with his prior work knows he’s got massive potential to be a crowd favourite given the chance)


Everyone that disagrees is going to hell via stab in the eye socket. No offense of course.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami wrestled at a WWE house show yesterday, 9-20-2013. He actually beat Jack Swagger. This is great for him and I wonder how soon he debuts. I actually want him to stick around in NXT long enough to take the title off of Bo, but I'll be happy for him once he gets the call for WWE. I believe he can really get over with the WWE crowd and be a real star. He is that good.


----------



## petauk74 (Apr 14, 2012)

love to see him being called up but kinda worried how they would use him on the main roster.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

With the news on the Summerslam buyrate sucking with Bryan and Punk being showcases in the 2 main events, I think the points I made on the previous pages hold even more weight. Vince is never going to get behind this guy/


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Jun 21, 2012)

he is an amazing wrestler without a doubt one of the main reasons why i watch nxt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> With the news on the Summerslam buyrate sucking with Bryan and Punk being showcases in the 2 main events, I think the points I made on the previous pages hold even more weight. Vince is never going to get behind this guy/


Well, since Vince is behind both Punk and Bryan, you are clearly a poor judge of Vince's character. To preclude Sami from ever having a push is both short-sighted and premature.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

dreamchord said:


> With the news on the Summerslam buyrate sucking with Bryan and Punk being showcases in the 2 main events, I think the points I made on the previous pages hold even more weight. Vince is never going to get behind this guy/


Except Vince IS behind Bryan and Punk, so it doesn't matter. When he's behind you, he's behind you.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Zayn is slightly less boring than Daniel Bryan. So that's something.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dreamchord said:


> On top of that, the promos I have seen leave a lot to be desired. He reminds me more of a smaller Christian in terms of body image than anyone, yet doesn't possess that same charisma that a young Christian had when he first entered WWE.


While there's always going to be differing opinions of who is better, the main difference is Christian has always been good to great on the mic (depending on the material). Zayn struggles on the mic (at best, I'd say his promo skills are average). This is going to hurt him in the long run to stay over. I can see him becoming like Tyson Kidd who is great in the ring but WWE doesn't know how to book because he can't progress a storyline.

When Christian shows up on the NXT taping, WWE would miss an opportunity if Christian doesn't cross paths with Zayn (which can be picked up once Zayn ends up on the roster). Besides both being billed from Canada, they have similar builds, ring psychology, and technical skills and are well suited for one another. Regardless of how over some think he will be when he goes on the roster, having Christian mentor and even speak for Zayn will do a lot to get him started.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

stonefort said:


> Zayn is slightly less boring than Daniel Bryan. So that's something.


...stop being a dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OK. His promo class video gave me* ALL THE FEELS*.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sami Zayn is going to be one of the most likeable faces in the WWE. Can't wait until he is called up to the main roster.




stonefort said:


> Zayn is ... ok ... at least he's better than Daniel Bryan. The world's most boring wrestler.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Asenath said:


> OK. His promo class video gave me* ALL THE FEELS*.


*As if I didn't like him before, I fucking love him now.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

stonefort said:


> Zayn is slightly less boring than Daniel Bryan. So that's something.


You're on a roll.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone have footage of his debut match that he mentions that happened?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Does anyone have footage of his debut match that he mentions that happened?


All of the videos on Youtube were removed on the request of the WWE. There are some pictures in the gallery under this article, though.

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2013/09/07/21105021.html


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Asenath said:


> All of the videos on Youtube were removed on the request of the WWE. There are some pictures in the gallery under this article, though.
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2013/09/07/21105021.html


Blah that makes even more eager to see a video now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Asenath said:


> OK. His promo class video gave me* ALL THE FEELS*.


FEELS!


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Sami is gonna be a huge star, and it's totally deserved. I hope the whole Ole chants catch on when he's on the main roster and he goes from strength to strength...


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

E N F O R C E R said:


> Sami is gonna be a huge star, and it's totally deserved. I hope the whole Ole chants catch on when he's on the main roster and he goes from strength to strength...


..strength to strength?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao at Mysterio being blasted. He may be heavier, slower, and put together by paper clips and gum but he's still a Top 5 worker. Easily. Stop it.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Wcthesecret said:


> ..strength to strength?


..google?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he will be billed from montereal canada as a syrian-canadian

so ole will still be a fitting chant


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> :lmao at Mysterio being blasted. He may be heavier, slower, and put together by paper clips and gum but he's still a Top 5 worker. Easily. Stop it.


...kid shut up. He sucks now. Get over it.


----------



## IWCMember (Sep 23, 2013)

He's a jobber


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

IWCMember said:


> He's a jobber


Kid you better be talking about Rey MYSTERIO there. Else you gonna be getting a cacti colonic.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

JR was quoted as saying Zayn will be on the main roster "this year or so" have him feud with Cesaro and watch them both bring the house down.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

IWCMember said:


> He's a jobber


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Is Zayn has even HALF the talent of Rey Mysterio, he will be an all time great. Rey is tied with Steamboat as the greatest face only worker of all time. Saying Rey sucks is just pure unadulterated ignorance. This is a thread about Zayn, not Rey.

I LOVE Zayn, I cannot wait until he disappears from NXT and I know the WWE call up is coming :mark:


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Asenath said:


>


...it's not showing...and it doesn't make any sense...


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

It has been reported that Sami Zayn's main roster gimmick will be that of Nick Dinsmore's past WWE gimmick. He has been using it in every Raw live events.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

jay321_01 said:


> It has been reported that Sami Zayn's main roster gimmick will be that of Nick Dinsmore's past WWE gimmick. He has been using it in every Raw live events.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

jay321_01 said:


> It has been reported that Sami Zayn's main roster gimmick will be that of Nick Dinsmore's past WWE gimmick. He has been using it in every Raw live events.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


....you should've stayed away from our Sami Zayn mr. UPS man.


----------



## Sheen (Sep 10, 2007)

wait his playing a mentally challenged person?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> ....you should've stayed away from our Sami Zayn mr. UPS man.


I understood that reference.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

The One said:


> I understood that reference.


:| :mark: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it just me or does Sami have the same voice as Kevin Steen?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy shit did everybody hear how over he was last night on nxt? Its been reported he gets even louder pops on house shows. Cant wait for his debut.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Sami Zayn ‏@iLikeSamiZayn
> 
> So happy that I'll be going to @WWEAbuDhabi! Performing in front of my Arab brothers & sisters will be a dream come true! #bucketlistgoals


.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

erikstans07 said:


> Is it just me or does Sami have the same voice as Kevin Steen?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 i noticed this too, he even looks like a thinner ginger version of Steen. they could easily pass as brothers or cousins.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## els (Oct 9, 2006)

jay321_01 said:


> It has been reported that Sami Zayn's main roster gimmick will be that of Nick Dinsmore's past WWE gimmick. He has been using it in every Raw live events.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hope they don't go that route I think a tag team of Sami Zayne and Evan Bourne would be a better way to go.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cactus Jack said:


> Is Zayn has even HALF the talent of Rey Mysterio, he will be an all time great. Rey is tied with Steamboat as the greatest face only worker of all time. Saying Rey sucks is just pure unadulterated ignorance. This is a thread about Zayn, not Rey.
> 
> I LOVE Zayn, I cannot wait until he disappears from NXT and I know the WWE call up is coming :mark:


Rey Mystero was a heel for a short time 

Zayn looks like he will be a huge star, lets hope the WWE does not mess it up. I really wish they would give him his mask back. He would be a better fit to replace rey than botch cara


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

els said:


> I hope they don't go that route I think a tag team of Sami Zayne and Evan Bourne would be a better way to go.


....we do not speak loser names like his in a forum of great pride like this one.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Young Constanza said:


> i noticed this too, he even looks like a thinner ginger version of Steen. they could easily pass as brothers or cousins.


I disagree but if you noticed

Steen and Player Uno have the same voice

Stupefied/Player Dos and Generico have the same voice.

I can only conclude that only 2 voices exists for French-Canadians and are affected by your weight.


----------



## BrittonPatrick (Sep 2, 2013)

i am also looking up for the guy as was not any serious towards him earlier but now when he is proving himself day by day .. i guess he is a guy not to be taken lightly


----------



## NXTNerd (Oct 4, 2013)

I go to the NXT shows and Sami is way more over then he is on TV or on a stream on the Internet, he's mega over as a NXT star, him Tyler Breeze, and Paige are the three most over stars, along with Bo Dallas and Adrian Neville to round the top 5 in NXT,


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NXTNerd said:


> I go to the NXT shows and Sami is way more over then he is on TV or on a stream on the Internet, he's mega over as a NXT star, him Tyler Breeze, and Paige are the three most over stars, along with Bo Dallas and Adrian Neville to round the top 5 in NXT,


You must mean over as a heel for Bo.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> :mark:


translation 
hello my arab friends, hello abu dabi, come to see me. me, sami zayn and all of the wwe. come to see us at abu dabi at 10, 11, 12 october.


*Kurdish translation powers FTW*


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

Man, how long it would before they debut this man? 
I wonder what gimmick he'll have once he'll be in the main roster. A Muslim babyface? Cena 2.0 but only a talented wrestler? Bryan's indy friend?


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

DrHorrible said:


> Man, how long it would before they debut this man?
> I wonder what gimmick he'll have once he'll be in the main roster. A Muslim babyface? Cena 2.0 but only a talented wrestler? Bryan's indy friend?


It's amazing how on NXT he doesn't really need a gimmick...he might be the only guy in the last 20 years to pull off the "generic face" persona! He's so likable that he can just do some kind of "international sensation so so happy to be here wrestling for YOU in the WWE!" and that'll do the trick just fine.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

^ He’s almost impossible to dislike. He has this natural charisma that isn’t forced. He just always seems like a genuinely nice guy whenever he talks. About the only thing I’d worry about him failing at would be working a true heel persona. Odds are he’d still end up being cheered. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

He's too likeable to play a heel character without being positioned simply as an arabian tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been trumping this guy as the single perfect face for the WWE since 2009. He's got everything it takes and will be popular right from the off. He's got the babyface technique, the likeability factor, a variety of different styles. He's this generation's Rey Mysterio. The only thing stopping him from being a regular fixture high up on the WWE card for years to come will be injury, the WWE knows they have a moneymaker.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I don't like Zyan. It's not that I think he's bad, because he's not, but his character has nothing I can connect with. 

And I'm kinda sad because I know the guy is talented and everybody loves him, and I would like to feel the same all of you feel about him.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Loved Renee Young marking out for Zayn during the Bo vs Zayn match on the latest NXT


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Loved Renee Young marking out for Zayn during the Bo vs Zayn match on the latest NXT


A new episode just came out .


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

> WWE officials think NXT star Sami Zayn is really good but they want him to stop climbing to the ropes so much and appealing to the crowd because Vince McMahon reportedly hates when people do that.


Source: lordsofpain.net


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> A new episode just came out .


Sorry I meant last. Typo


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

jay321_01 said:


> Source: lordsofpain.net


What the hell WWE, just what the hell.

I already posted my rants from the other thread so I won't be blowing off steam here.

But on the bright side, at least Vince/NXT officials recognizes Zayn's talent and his appeal to the crowd. Now, they better get their heads out of their asses, debut this guy and don't change him. Ever. Again.



Interceptor88 said:


> I don't like Zyan. It's not that I think he's bad, because he's not, but his character has nothing I can connect with.
> 
> And I'm kinda sad because I know the guy is talented and everybody loves him, and I would like to feel the same all of you feel about him.


Maybe watch his El Generico videos? I like watching those since it gives "good vibes" feels, ya know? He doesn't have a gimmick right now other than being a world-travelling Canadian wrestler who loves his fans.

Or maybe watch this:






Dang, if only he kept his El Generico gimmick, WWE would have turn this into an actual game and sold it to their PG audience. It's such a fun and cute game!


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

lolwut vince :vince2

seriously though, this has to be a joke. There's no way Vince can be that insane. Sami doesn't even do too many top rope maneuvers regularly anyway. He has his crossbody, his top rope ddt, and occasionally a sunset flip. I may be missing a few, but my point is that when he does do a move from the top like that, he does it in a way that feels believable, and not overly "spotty", if you get what I'm saying. Zayn is fine as he is, and there's absolutely no need to take away from his moveset anymore than it already has been.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

So all of you are basically saying he's gonna be th "face of the wwe"? am i right?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Interceptor88 said:


> I don't like Zyan. It's not that I think he's bad, because he's not, but his character has nothing I can connect with.
> 
> And I'm kinda sad because I know the guy is talented and everybody loves him, and I would like to feel the same all of you feel about him.


I have some really bad news for you. Inability to connect with El Generico or Sami Zayn is evidence you lack a soul. 

The guy is the most likable babyface I've ever seen. I used to go to Ring of Honor shows and he's such a great babyface that I rooted for him when I really didn't want him to win. He had a math with Kevin Steen where Steen would have to leave ROH if he lost (something I didn't want). I went to the event hoping Steen would win and I was wearing a Kevin Steen t-shirt. I ended up cheering for Generico the entire match.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

jay321_01 said:


> Source: lordsofpain.net


Who said you could get over dammit?!? :vince3


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

eh, if seth rollins can make the change then so can zayn


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> So all of you are basically saying he's gonna be th "face of the wwe"? am i right?


With the wwe never knows but he could be easly a main eventer. :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

jay321_01 said:


> Source: lordsofpain.net


:lmao what the fuck


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Barring disastrous, catastrophic circumstances, Zayn will hit WHC scene at the very least. Also I'm with TaylorFitz -- I have a lot of favourites, but out of all of them I just can't understand how someone would not like Sami Zayn. It does not compute


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

As someone said earlier. Zayn is the mysterio of this generation. Although I dont see him as a permanent maineventer he will probably be an underdog who gets one or two world title reign but spends most of his time in the upper midcard.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> As someone said earlier. Zayn is the mysterio of this generation. Although I dont see him as a permanent maineventer he will probably be an underdog who gets one or two world title reign but spends most of his time in the upper midcard.


He is a lot more charismatic than Mysterio, who has always been a terrible talker, and is nowhere near as short as him. He won't have that hanging over him.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Zayn is just annoying.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

stonefort said:


> Zayn is just annoying.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

He's good, but calling him a star is way OTT.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hell Yeah! He's a star. His moveset is pretty much WWE friendly. A mix of high flying, with some high impact moves. He is charismatic and a really likeable guy so he can get pretty over as a baby face...

I think he can pretty much be the Shawn Michaels of the new generation.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sami Zayn is the latest Indie darling and boy is he fucking good. 

Ole~!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ithil said:


> *He is a lot more charismatic than Mysterio, who has always been a terrible talker*, and is nowhere near as short as him. He won't have that hanging over him.


You do know that these two are not the same thing, right? It's incredibly silly to call one of the most loved babyfaces of the millenium uncharismatic.

Zayn's talking is so-so at this point, which isn't a problem because he has lots of time for improvement, but his charisma is of the non-verbal sort anyway.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think Zayn is an unbelievable talker. If you've seen any of his NXT promos, you'd know that. He's incredibly comfortable on the microphone and he has a great connection on screen with Renee Young. He is not so-so on the mic. I know you're a fan, but don't sell him short.

"If it's competition you want, then it's competition you're gonna get, homeboy."

Also, to whoever called Mysterio uncharismatic because he's not a good talker: LMAO. Chairman doesn't necessarily have to do with mic work. It's how you carry yourself and how comfortable you are in front of an audience. Also, Mysterio isn't a terrible mic worker, I've always felt he's pretty darn decent on the mic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

How dare any of you compare the great sami zayn to a loser like rey mysterio. Hes the next generations john cena.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

IMO, Zayn is nowhere near just being so-so on the mic. He's actually really good, especially for a guy who's spent his entire career in a mask pretending to speak broken English. The best thing for me is that he doesn't need to crack stupid jokes to connect to the crowd or be a glorified bully (looking at you, Sheamus). When he speaks, he always just comes off as an actually nice guy. For me, Zayn is the most likeable babyface in both WWE developmental and the main roster right now.


Also, calling Rey Mysterio a loser :lmao


----------

